# Floor/Ceiling 1 hour types



## jar546 (Jan 10, 2010)

What types of construction do you normally see for floor to ceiling separation between upper and lower units of a 2 family dwelling?

Generic, Proprietary, UL L514, L502, etc.....?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Floor/Ceiling 1 hour types

GA FC 5111 page 137

http://www.gypsum.org/pdf/GA-600-09_Print_7_Megs.pdf


----------



## JMORRISON (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Floor/Ceiling 1 hour types

http://www.icc-es.org/reports/pdf_files/ICC-ES/ESR-1153.pdf

Page 15 Assembly B


----------

